# Alabama Land for lease



## sullivar (Jun 14, 2007)

I talked to my buddy the other day, and he told me he is going to have 450 ac. for lease on Lake Eufaulla on the Alabama side, that will be avaliable this year. I told him I would post it for him. If your interested you can call him (Jimmy) at (850)445-3724 I don't know anything about the property, and I think he's asking 12 an ac. Thanks


----------



## sullivar (Jun 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sullivar (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump for the nite!


----------



## sullivar (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## sullivar (Jun 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## sullivar (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kornbread (Jul 6, 2007)

is he firm on $12 acre


----------



## sullivar (Jul 8, 2007)

kornbread said:


> is he firm on $12 acre



Don't know, Give him a call and see what he has to say.


----------



## sullivar (Jul 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sullivar (Jul 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sullivar (Jul 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sullivar (Jul 26, 2007)

ttt


----------

